# Flip's a nurse!



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip showed twice in rally novice today (100 and 98) to finish his RN title. He also showed in Wild Card Novice and scored a 197 1/2 (3 crooked sits and a forge) and lost 2 1/2 points in Wild Card Open (1 pt. heel, 1 pt. DOR, and 1/2 pt broad jump). We did not go in for open stays.

Most important, he was an angel on the novice stays! Also great was that he was totally focused on the job. Never tried to leave me between exercises, no glancing at the dog working in the next ring.

I am running for president of the "Neutering Can Create Miracles" club LOL

I went ahead and moved him up to rally Advanced for tomorrow, and we're also entered in graduate open (utility style exercises). Hope it's another good day!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Jodie!!! 

Let us know how it goes tomorrow<:


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Good boy Flip! You will make a great nurse!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very good boy Flip! I'll vote for you. 

Truthfully, I was waiting for you to tell me how he was able to stop someones bleeding, or called 911 or something a little different. However, just having the credentials is good too!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Very good boy Flip! I'll vote for you.
> 
> Truthfully, I was waiting for you to tell me how he was able to stop someones bleeding, or called 911 or something a little different. However, just having the credentials is good too!


Naw, just made it through a rally course three times LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Jodie...way to go you two! I am proud of you both!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WONDERFUL news!!! Sounds like Flip will get to head back into Novice after all. Good boy! Very happy for you Jodie!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT news!! Congratulations! Great job, great scores!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot! Congratulations on the great work  
The NILIF program and all the hard work you've been doing with him have really come together.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Woot Woot! Congratulations on the great work
> The NILIF program and all the hard work you've been doing with him have really come together.


 
I've been trying to think about what exactly I've been doing different with him that has resulted in such a dramatic change in a short period. The only thing I could really come up with that I've changed is being more consistent about no leash pulling.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I've been trying to think about what exactly I've been doing different with him that has resulted in such a dramatic change in a short period. The only thing I could really come up with that I've changed is being more consistent about no leash pulling.


You have mentioned not letting him get away with as much stuff  And you've been getting together with training groups. And you've gone to matches ..... Jodie don't sell your efforts short...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jodie, you need to change your signature! Now Flip can be a Bare Naked Registered Nurse! :


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! to you and Good Boy, Flip. I know puppy sits don't win but they sure are cute!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> You have mentioned not letting him get away with as much stuff  And you've been getting together with training groups. And you've gone to matches ..... Jodie don't sell your efforts short...


Taking those hormones out of the mix should have helped kick the brains back in..Poor Flip was a walking bag of boy hormones....LOL!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Great to hear Flip was an angel for group stays.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

RA leg?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We got a 98 in rally advanced today. His fourth rally trial and his fourth blue ribbon!

I was happy with his graduate open run. He had no problems until the very end. He went for the bar jump and I figured we had the leg in the bag, pulled my eyes away from the jump to prepare for him coming into front. My eye shift was enough to pull him off the jump and come straight to front. Gotta be careful, if you teach your dog to read your cues you have to follow through! 

But I am very happy with this weekend. I think I actually made it through the whole weekend without any embarrassing Flip moments!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a great score in advanced. Flip will have his RA in no time.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I almost forgot to share my moment of brilliance from our rally advanced ring. I heeled him in the gate and right to the start line, ready to go. I waited for the judge to say forward. And waited. And waited. Finally I glanced over at him to see what the hold up was, and he said "you have to give up the leash" :doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

New Siggy for Laura :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> New Siggy for Laura :


Perfect!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I almost forgot to share my moment of brilliance from our rally advanced ring. I heeled him in the gate and right to the start line, ready to go. I waited for the judge to say forward. And waited. And waited. Finally I glanced over at him to see what the hold up was, and he said "you have to give up the leash" :doh:


*snurks* You were just checking to see if he was awake, right?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well that isn't nearly as bad as my friend, who walks to the start line for her excellent run, looks down and realizes she has a stick of string cheese still in her fist, looks at the judge, and hurls it over her shoulder into the crowd outside the ring. :bowl:

The judge was nice enough to say "I'm going to pretend I didn't see that"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Well that isn't nearly as bad as my friend, who walks to the start line for her excellent run, looks down and realizes she has a stick of string cheese still in her fist, looks at the judge, and hurls it over her shoulder into the crowd outside the ring. :bowl:


Lucky thing that her dog wasn't too fixated on that cheese... or maybe she and her dog get extra kudos for getting through the course after that. :

If I had thrown a stick of cheese out of the ring, you can betcha that's all my guy would have been thinking about... :uhoh:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Jodie and Flip!!! I knew you could do it!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Just think you and Flip will get those NOI invitations soon! Congrats on a great weekend. Your hard work has paid off big time.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Flip!!



Loisiana said:


> But I am very happy with this weekend. I think I actually made it through the whole weekend without any embarrassing Flip moments!


You mean when a dog get the blue ribbon in the morning trial then in the afternoon trial has the 'send in the clown' attitude?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm filling out his entry for novice next month. We need one more leg :crossfing

We'll do some nonregular classes that weekend too. It almost seems silly to be entered in Prenovice one day and Wild Card Utility the next, but he needs the practice.


----------

